# General questions about 2002 Altima 2.5S



## will3hawks (Nov 24, 2005)

1. How long does a well maintained Altima powertrain (2.5 stick) last?
2. What should I expect for fuel mileage/does premium improve mileage?
3. Is there a workaround to bypass the top speed limiter (I believe it comes on at around 112mph)?
4. Is there a short shift kit?
5. Is it a waste of time to have the ECU reprogrammed (jet kit(?) without changing the intake/exhaust?
6. Anyone with experience using Eibach springs and Bilstein shocks/struts?
(KYB are garbage).
7. Any way to counter the FWD understeer characteristics?

This is my first Nissan and I would appreciate any info you can provide.

Will3hawks


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

will3hawks said:


> 1. How long does a well maintained Altima powertrain (2.5 stick) last?
> 2. What should I expect for fuel mileage/does premium improve mileage?
> 3. Is there a workaround to bypass the top speed limiter (I believe it comes on at around 112mph)?
> 4. Is there a short shift kit?
> ...


1. with typical driving and good maintenance I would expect at least 250K. However this is a new engine design and it may be a few more years to see what it's reliability is. I just look at nissans general history to estimate the life. However looking at most of your other questions I am guessing you wont see that kind of life on the engine.

2. The issue on premium is so controversial I recomend doing a little research and make your own decision. In my opinion yes premium helps with milage but it is not needed for every tank. It is my opinion the constant use of cheap gas causes carbon deposites in the combustion chamber and other depsites in the fuel system. The use of premium helps clean this stuff up if used every few tanks. I have checked my milage many times with both and I do get better milage with premium. I did a log and found that my milage after several tanks of premium but back on the cheap stuff was pretty much the same but slowly got worse on the cheap stuff untile I ran a tank of premiume. So now I am doing the same test with mid grade. Milage is not the only thing, my truck also idles better with premium.

I can't answer the rest.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

will3hawks said:


> 1. How long does a well maintained Altima powertrain (2.5 stick) last?
> 2. What should I expect for fuel mileage/does premium improve mileage?
> 3. Is there a workaround to bypass the top speed limiter (I believe it comes on at around 112mph)?
> 4. Is there a short shift kit?
> ...


Congrats on the car, I'm not sure about the 2.5 B/C I have a 3.5. But I run premium w/ a CAI, cat back exhaust, and a underdrive pully and I've gotten 35mpg before, but I normally avg around 28mpg. As for the top speed limiter, try technosquare, they make a ECU re-flash that will eliminate it. Also try stillen for the short shift kit. I'm not sure on all the other stuff, but I'm sure someone here will know.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

7. Thicker rear sway bar is usually the best way to counter that.

What do you have against KYB? I have heard nothing but good reviews from the KYB AGX.


----------

